# Pet urine neutralizer



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Just curious if anyone here has tried products like the ones pictured below. All the reviews seem to be very positive and it's saving peoples lawns!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I'd never give my dog anything that changes their body's chemistry like that.

I taught them to pee in a certain area when they go outside. They still pee in the middle if they have been out playing for awhile but 90% of my problems are solved.

I also keep a watering can full at the ready. If I see them pee somewhere else I go flood the area with water. Works pretty well.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I wouldn't feed these to my own dog. As said above, watering is the best way to combat dog pee issues.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

717driver said:


> I wouldn't feed these to my own dog. As said above, watering is the best way to combat dog pee issues.


They have excellent reviews and all natural.

It would be impossible to water after my 4 dogs up to 3-4 times per day.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

MeanDean said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't feed these to my own dog. As said above, watering is the best way to combat dog pee issues.
> ...


Use at your own risk then, I suppose. Our vet strongly opposes their use for our dog. Amazon reviews do not replace veterinary consultation.

Please consider how changing the way your animal processes their food and water intake for the cosmetic purposes of your lawn sounds. Urine spots are a side-effect of having dogs.

I apologize if it sounds harsh, I'm very passionate about our animals and I want only the very best for every pet.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

If you alter the ph of the dog's urine they can end up with bladder or kidney stones. It's a costly operation. It happened to my previous boxer. She ended up with what's called struvite crystals in her urine which led to a bladder stone. Stems from foods with too much protein as she aged. That as a 2000 dollar operation.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

717driver said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> > 717driver said:
> ...


Just reading through half the ingredient list, it's normal ingredients in high-end pet food to reduce stones and waste odor at 50% of a normal dose. What ingredient was worrisome?


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

smurg said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > MeanDean said:
> ...


Methionine is a starter.

What would be considered "high-end" pet food? I used to feed my dog grain-free until large breed dogs exhibited cardiac myopathy from lentils and 
low taurine levels. I no longer feed them this on recommendation from several DVMs and a couple university studies.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

We take very good care of our pets and would never give them something that seemed unsafe. We've changed dog foods numerous times to find one our Frenchie could eat that didn't upset his stomach. All of which were grain free, no by-products, and all natural.

This urine neutralizer contains nothing that would be considered alarming. In fact the amino acid in question is naturally occurring in most meats.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/truthaboutpetfood.com/what-is-dl-methionine/amp/


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I think I draw the line at giving the dogs mystery chemicals so their piss does not kill the grass.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Rockinar said:


> I think I draw the line at giving the dogs mystery chemicals so their piss does not kill the grass.


Please indicate which is a "mystery chemical".


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

Glad I saw this thread. I thought about trying these but also came to the conclusion that altering my dog's food processing would not be a wise chose. My dog is more important to me than the lawn. I will follow him in the morning and at night to water any areas that he pees in. For the rest of the day I will just live with the brown spots and replug periodically. I will try and train him to go in a specific area.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

717driver said:


> Methionine is a starter.
> 
> What would be considered "high-end" pet food? I used to feed my dog grain-free until large breed dogs exhibited cardiac myopathy from lentils and
> low taurine levels. I no longer feed them this on recommendation from several DVMs and a couple university studies.


Out of curiosity what do you feed your dog?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

dkggpeters said:


> Glad I saw this thread. I thought about trying these but also came to the conclusion that altering my dog's food processing would not be a wise chose. My dog is more important to me than the lawn. I will follow him in the morning and at night to water any areas that he pees in. For the rest of the day I will just live with the brown spots and replug periodically. I will try and train him to go in a specific area.


I trained my dog to go in a certain spot when she initially goes out. Solved 90% of the issue.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > Methionine is a starter.
> ...


Purina Pro-Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Salmon and Rice.

Sounds crazy, I know, I would've never purchased a bag of Purina even if you paid me 12 months ago. I was feeding some super expensive grain-free, high protein, food from a reputable all-natural company until the grain-free news hit. Our vet recommended this or a prescription Hill's Science Diet or comparable script diet for our Golden Retriever. Our dog has never been happier with his food and his coat, skin, joints and activity levels are all the best we've had yet with him.

My mother-in-law changed their 8-year-old Golden from a grain-free super expensive food to the same PPP food and had the same results.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

717driver said:


> I was feeding some super expensive grain-free, high protein, food from a reputable all-natural company until the grain-free news hit.


This caught my eye. I love my dog as much or more than my kids and we feed him Blue Buffalo. I'll do some research, but what news hit about grain-free? If I need to make a switch, I'll do it in a heartbeat.

Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/nutrition/what-you-need-to-know-about-the-fdas-grain-free-diet-alert/


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > I was feeding some super expensive grain-free, high protein, food from a reputable all-natural company until the grain-free news hit.
> ...


@g-man, found a good one below. 


g-man said:


> https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/nutrition/what-you-need-to-know-about-the-fdas-grain-free-diet-alert/


My vet linked a medical journal's review of the FDA warning, I tried to track it down, but was unsuccessful before work this morning. I'll try to find it later today, but here's an article concerning it from a university vet.

Tufts Univ School of VM, Grain-Free FDA


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Interesting. We feed Taste Of The Wild currently. Might look into making a change now.


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

Babaganoosh said:


> dkggpeters said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I saw this thread. I thought about trying these but also came to the conclusion that altering my dog's food processing would not be a wise chose. My dog is more important to me than the lawn. I will follow him in the morning and at night to water any areas that he pees in. For the rest of the day I will just live with the brown spots and replug periodically. I will try and train him to go in a specific area.
> ...


Thanks, that is what I am trying to do. It actually worked as planned this morning. We were able to teach him to use a bell hanging on the door when he was a puppy. Although, he rang it more to just go inside and come back in a minute later more than not.


----------



## garrett (May 17, 2019)

717driver said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > 717driver said:
> ...


Thanks for the info, that was actually useful. Made me reconsider what I feed my pets and put a bit of a shame on myself.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Train the dog where to go.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1558&p=29085&hilit=teach+the+dog+where+to+go#p29085


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I have been running the sprinkler in whatever zone my dog just went to when i take him out. Not a crazy long soak or anything just 2 minutes. Not perfect but it has helped alot.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Natural does not equal safe! Arsenic is natural, but I wouldn't feed it to my dog. 
Methionine is used to change the pH of urine if it is not already where it should be. If it IS where it should be, than using this could change it too far the other way, w which can cause a different type of stone. (Was a certified Veterinary Technician before becoming a stay at home mom)

Please don't change the dog's urine for cosmetic reasons. Also, it isn't the pH that burns the lawn anyway, it is the nitrogen.


----------

